# Toby 11/19/05-6/17/14



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! Godspeed, sweet Toby!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of Toby. What a neat story about your daughter's dream. It sounds like Toby is in a much better place now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. 

Sleep softly Toby, rest well for the reunion.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Many of us know the void left when they leave and how it hurts. I bet there is a campground in the sky and my two bridge kids are probably giving him the tour..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you have gone through my dear. It must be awfully heartbreaking. God Bless your precious 3 year old. My heart goes out to you. May Toby's memories last forever.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. I'm going to light a candle for him...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The first picture is so beautiful, but the second picture shows what a sweet happy dog Toby must have been. God's speed on your new adventure Toby.


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

I am sorry for the loss of your Toby. I know first hand how utterly heartbreaking it is. I am glad for you that your last moments with him were peaceful.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Toby. What a beautiful story that your daughter gave to you this morning. It made me cry. God knows how and when to give our heart's peace and He did that through your daughter. 

Take the time to grieve. It is such a hard and heavy loss. Someone else posted that we do eventually move to the point where we are no longer sad about our loss but can start talking about wonderful memories of our beloved goldens that brings a smile to our face. I know I'm able to do that now with my Abigail and Emma. We all take our own time in getting to that place, though.

Toby was a beautiful boy. Run free, sweet Toby.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Play with the Angels Toby- Sending a hug!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. Hugs..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Toby, comforting hugs sent to you x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

My heart hurts for you. Although it's been almost three years, having to make the same decision for my sweet Tosh is just as fresh as it was that day. Although I know he is free and happy now, the hole his absence left in our home is a daily heart pain.

Toby looks like such a special sweetheart. I know that the hole in your heart will be there for quite some time. You gave him the greatest gift of love -- you let him go to be at peace and free from physical pain. His gift in return to you is the innocence and purity in your daughter's dream. I think the innocence of a small child and the innocence of a beloved dog are not far apart. He has sent you his message of love and comfort through your daughter. That is a very special blessing!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it is so very hard. They become such a big part of our lives, they leave a huge void. Just know that he is in a better place, and pain free. Sleep softly sweet Toby.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Toby. Enjoy the campgrounds of The Rainbow Bridge buddy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Letting them go is that last and hardest test of your love for them...it's the most unselfish gift you give them when you exchange their pain in living for your pain in living without them. 

We have gone through this too many times, the last was with our Golden, Boomer on April 3. It never gets easier, but you did absolutely the right thing for your boy.

He was a beautiful boy--that face is the essence of all that's right about a Golden.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Toby*

I never knew or was around Toby but still I see a very awesome looking boy that was part of your life and know that you had the same thoughts of him as we did of our Golden. We lost our girl last July and we too were devistated. These dogs have the capacity to hold our hearts captive as they give us such unconditional love regardless of how we treat them. Yes, I am sure the Lord was letting you know that He was saying to Toby "hey come up here" and getting your heart ready for his departure. Just know that Toby had a great life and that his heart was big enough to share you for a short time and then have his eternal time of happiness. Our best to you at this time.:wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read your beautiful Toby has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 

My heart goes out to you. I know exactly what you're saying about thinking you are prepared. I felt the same way when I had to let my boy go three years ago. I quickly found out I was no where near as prepared as I thought I was. I've lost many dogs in my lifetime, it never gets any easier and I don't think anything hurts as much as the loss of one does. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed sweet Toby


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What you have been through in the last few months has been incredibly intense. When someone is ill it effects the whole family. Toby has been given the gift of release from his battle and now it is also time for you to be free to heal as well. 

I'm sure that Toby's greatest wish would be for you to focus on the many, many wonderful years that you had together. Your daughter sounds as though she is a great healer. :')
From someone who has been on a similar painful path I hope that you will use this enormous surge of intense energy to indulge in something comforting to celebrate a wonderful life, maybe you _should_ go camping :'') 
I wish you great peace and comfort along your healing journey. Know that Toby thanks you for your love and the life you gave him and wishes you well.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hugs to you and our family. I had to put two girls...cockers not goldens down in the last year and a half. Even when you know it is coming, it is the right decision and it is definitely time....it is not easy. Thank you for giving him this last precious gift of unselfish love. Know there are many of our fur babies that met him at the bridge and are showing him the ropes. When your time comes I believe you will see him again and it will be as if time and death never separated you. 

I had a dream shortly after putting Maggie to sleep. I was climbing a hill and peeked over the top...tons of dogs playing at the top. A red wiggly butt ran over to me, it was Maggie, she gave me kisses and started to head back and turned to look at me....she was saying good bye and letting me know she was ok...no more pain....I did the right thing. 

Be kind to yourself and except the special message from Toby your daughter gave you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. rip Toby


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Toby, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Toby. ( I lost my Toby last year in March)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very very sorry for your loss of sweet Toby. 3 years ago around this time I walked in your shoes and now I am walking with you. Many on this forum know how much it hurts and how deep is the pain when they leave us. I've read many books trying to understand, my favorite is Animals in spirit by Penelope Smith. In this books I've read that when they are ready and we are ready too they come for that dream like last goodbye to let us know they are ok now. Your daughter's dream gave me goose bumps, Toby was such a gentle soul sending you a message that you did right thing and he is fine and at peace now. You my friend will be at peace one day too, it might take days, months or years...Hugs.

Run free sweet Toby, run strong, run fast, the pain is no more, left on the earthly side of the Rainbow. Say Hello to my Buddy, mammy loves and misses him a lot.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm deeply sorry for the lost of Toby. That was such a sweet dream your daughter had of him. My mother's chocolate lab Brandy visits me from time to time in my dreams, I seem to dream about her the most when I am sick. Which Brandy always stayed by our sides when one of us were sick. Once again, I am sorry for your lost and will be praying for your family.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Toby.
My daughter also had a dream after our golden girl Gracie passed.
She told me she saw Gracie with angel wings.
Peace and comfort to you at this difficult time


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sad for you too. What a beautiful explanation you gave your daughter and how cool that she saw Toby camping. 
I know that hole in your heart, I hope you take comfort in the wonderful care you gave him to the very end, hold your loved ones close, and hope we see them again someday.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Please accept my condelences. What a beautiful face onToby! That "smile" could melt glaciers. These dogs are so wonderful and create so many memories for us fortunate enough to have them in our lives. Some day, not too far off, those memories will push your tears from your eyes and the pain from your heart. I pray for you, this happens sooner than later.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Toby! I saw the headline for this post in the 'latest posts' section on the front page and my heart sank since you just made a post on my puppy's page a few days ago. Such a sweet beautiful smile on your boy! Rest in peace, sweet Toby.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so sad. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. We all need comforting words in a time like this. ((Huggssss))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luvs2laff75*



luvs2laff75 said:


> We had to let my sweet Toby go last night. As some of you know, he has been suffering from a brain tumor for nearly two months (since diagnosed anyway), which was complicated last night by a large hematoma on his ear flap.
> 
> After two scary grand mal seizures about two months ago, he was stabilized on phenobarbital, yet continued to slowly go downhill... walking in large circles, one eye fully dilated, lethargic, back leg problems, eliminating in house, not playing or interacting, etc. I have been praying for signs to know when it's time. God has slowly been giving me signs but last night once I found out he would need a surgical procedure to heal his ear hematoma, it was clear that it was time. There was no way I could add more suffering to my sweet boy's life. The vets said I made the right choice.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry about Toby, but you indeed did the right thing. I am sure he is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge, and I don't think the dream your daughter had was an accident. I added Toby's name to the Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html#post4670673


----------

